# MN Pike Regs



## Matt Jones

Since Pike is now closed in MN I was wondering if you're still allowed to fish for them? For example, let's say I wanted to go fishing for dogfish (bowfin) and put out a couple tip-ups with a sucker minnow on them...would that be legal as long as I released all "accidental" pike that I may happen to catch?


----------



## FLOYD

I think that one may be tough. Seeing that panfish are all that are legal now, I think they might give you a ticket unless you can convince them you really are chasing those trophy dogfish. I have often thought about it, though. I have had some good luck in April-May fishing "crappies" and catching the "accidental big walleye(s)." I just make sure to use smallish bait. Anyway, good luck getting to the bottom of it.


----------



## Madison

Do what me and my buddies do, paint all your tip ups white.. and fish for them anyway..

IF the DNR asks who's they are, just say "not mine" or hop on the leather express and run like hell. Good luck with that. them DNR boys are in good shape.

Floyd, I know what you mean about them spring "crappies" its awsome catching that bonus "crappie" they taste great in the spring.

keepin it reel
madison


----------



## Matt Jones

I don't think there's anything they can do since dogfish would still be open, wouldn't it? As long as your not keeping any of them you're not breaking any laws.

Hell, technically you could say you're fishing for crappies. There's no law saying that you can't be an idiot. I can see the conversation that would take place telling a warden that you're fishing for perch with tip-ups, braided line and a sucker minnow...

"I only fish for TROPHY crappie."


----------



## FLOYD

Just tell him you're fishing for crappies in that 3 to 6 pound range.


----------



## Eric Hustad

I think telling a warden you are fishing for dogfish is a dead giveaway :lol:


----------



## WhakGreenie03

I believe that you can fish for them, as long as they are released. If not, just say," i take that back, im fishing for what is legal in this body of water. Atleast thats what Mr. Jefferson has to say!" :lol: Then hop on the "leather express" LOL hahahah :lol:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

The official law from the DNR is that "you can not intentionally fish for a species during it's closed season". I always thought you could, up until a year ago. The lake our cabin is on is loaded with pike, and in the winter it is hard to catch anything besides them, until the water warms up. I may be going up there next weekend, so hopefully it is. A jigging spoon works great for perch, as well as northern. I can't help it if the northerns won't stay away  . They can't do anything if you are using a jigging spoon. However, we have caught jumbo perch on tip ups with shiners and suckers before, while fishing for northerns.


----------



## WhakGreenie03

are the numbers that low this year. I just picked up a 2004 regulation book. Havent got a good chance to look at it. That might put some hurt on the NR coming into lake of the woods and other lakes for pike.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

What do you mean are the numbers that low this year? I forgot to mention, of course, that boundary waters, such as lake of the woods, have different season closing dates, and most are still open.


----------



## WhakGreenie03

yeah nobody defined where in MN. Just thought that a majority of MN might be doing that. There were a lot of restrictions i know of last year in the water that i fish. Cant believe that its getting worse.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I still don't understand what you are saying. Maybe I missed something? :huh: What do you mean by "just thought a majority of MN might be doing that." Do you mean putting special restrictions on some lakes?


----------



## WhakGreenie03

I was thinking that there was no pike fishing for all of MN at first glance. Now i understand that there is only restrictions on certain lakes like last year. Correct?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Well, for all lakes, unless otherwise listed, the season closed back in February.(excludes borderwaters, other waters with special regs, etc) The season will open again in May, on the opener(don't know exact dates), unless otherwise listed. Between this time, you cannot fish for pike, except on special waters(border waters, etc). I don't know if this is what you mean, but I am trying to help as best I can.


----------



## Matt Jones

No, the pike season is closed statewide right now and doesn't open back up until the regular fishing opener. However the DNR did pass a bunch of special regs to try to increase the size of pike on a lot of waters which maybe what you're thinking about. There's a lot of individual lake management going on right now and I see that as a good thing. Different lakes have different needs and it'd be nice to see some more trophy pike swimming in MN waters again.

IMO there's lakes where there shouldn't even be a limit, or season, on pike. When you can go out and catch a dozen pike in an hour and they're all under 2 lbs. something is out of whack.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Thats what our lake is like. The pike average 2-3 lbs, but you occaisionally catch some bigger ones.


----------



## WhakGreenie03

yeah, i know what you mean. I am also for the individual lakes restrictions and limitations. There needs to be more management to the lakes that i have been fishing this winter. pretty sad to see lakes go downhill. Fisherman can only sit back and watch. I personally believe that muskie should be restricted to one fish a year. There needs to be more mgmt done in MN for that. I am finally seeing some decent weight and numbers in the ones that i have been catching. Need some more done to ensure the success. [email protected]!!!! Now with the ability to make replicas there is no reason to keep monster muskie.


----------



## Eric Hustad

Ditto on the lake regs. Our lake put the restriction in last year and I hope it gets results in the future. There are so many small northerns in the lake that something needs to be done. I somehow seem to drop quite a few of the snakes on the side of the boat in the summer, must be the slime


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Save 100 walleyes....kill a snake.

Sounds like a bumber sticker to me.


----------



## Eric Hustad

Oops I did it again.....


----------

